# another refugee from PF



## Harry Dresden

hi everyone..was never happy over at Political Forum,was directed by another PF member to try here.....so here i am....hope this forum is a little more relaxed than PF....


----------



## Sunni Man

Welcome Bro!!!


----------



## FistyTheBadger

PF was getting weird.  Welcome aboard.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Sunni Man said:


> Welcome Bro!!!



hey Sunni.....i was wondering what happened to you....good to read ya...


----------



## Harry Dresden

FistyTheBadger said:


> PF was getting weird.  Welcome aboard.



thanks fisty....


----------



## Gunny

Harry Dresden said:


> hi everyone..was never happy over at Political Forum,was directed by another PF member to try here.....so here i am....*hope this forum is a little more relaxed than PF*....



Except the administrator.  He's an asshole.  I'm sure you've heard.


----------



## sky dancer

Gunny said:


> Except the administrator.  He's an asshole.  I'm sure you've heard.



Don't believe everything you hear.  Welcome Harry Dresden.


----------



## strollingbones

welcome and enjoy


----------



## Harry Dresden

Gunny said:


> Except the administrator.  He's an asshole.  I'm sure you've heard.


actually i heard you are a great guy......


----------



## Harry Dresden

sky dancer said:


> Don't believe everything you hear.  Welcome Harry Dresden.


thanks Sky


----------



## Harry Dresden

strollingbones said:


> welcome and enjoy



i will...thanks


----------



## Gunny

Harry Dresden said:


> actually i heard you are a great guy......



Damn.  I need to go over there and start another bashing thread about me.


----------



## Agnapostate

If I do it for you, will I get posirep?


----------



## Sunni Man

Harry Dresden said:


> hey Sunni.....i was wondering what happened to you....good to read ya...


Yea, PF banned me, so I came over here to make new friends.


----------



## Gunny

Sunni Man said:


> Yea, PF banned me, so I came over here to make new friends.



And boy have you ...


----------



## Gunny

Agnapostate said:


> If I do it for you, will I get posirep?



You're not the one that did it before?


----------



## Agnapostate

Gunny said:


> You're not the one that did it before?



Depends. Will I get the posirep for making the claim?


----------



## Gunny

Agnapostate said:


> Depends. Will I get the posirep for making the claim?



You sure are trying hard, I'll give you that.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Sunni Man said:


> Yea, PF banned me, so I came over here to make new friends.



Geez....it seems like 10 people got banned in the last month over there.....sooner or later i would have been one...LOL....


----------



## strollingbones

Sunni Man said:


> Yea, PF banned me, so I came over here to make new friends.




lol now why in the world would anyone ban you sunni dear?


----------



## Sunni Man

strollingbones said:


> lol now why in the world would anyone ban you sunni dear?


I can't figure it out either Bones???


----------



## catzmeow

WElcome, Harry.  I have no idea why Sunni was banned.  He's practical the icon of peace & love.


----------



## Frolicking Dino

Another poster who will be frequenting this board from PF - though I plan to be there as well.  I like the 'feel' of this board - freer and more real.  It gets tedious having to mind my P's & Q's over at PF and never knowing when I will run afoul of a.. ah.. um... mercurial mod.


----------



## Perham

this site feels so good. the new mods in PF are changing that place. they should never have appointed Venom, Chesby and ABNS. I like them as posters, but they really suck as mods. and that same old bullshit "this is a private place, not a democracy". forum is the people in the forum, not the admin. we all leave there and PF means nothing anymore. they don't seem to understand this.


----------



## sky dancer

catzmeow said:


> WElcome, Harry.  I have no idea why Sunni was banned.  *He's practical the icon of peace & love*.



Really?  I thought you were.


----------



## Agnapostate

E_Pubertus_Venereal, Chubby05, and ABoyNamedSpew are all poor mods, though I don't especially have a grudge against EPV. 

But Chubby05 is disrespectful and condescending toward me, and I can't remember the last time she posted about a political topic. Go and look at her list of posts; it's all stupid off-topic nonsense.

ABoyNamedSpew is a partisan moron who just repeats talking points from the Heritage Foundation's website. After blathering on about how Obama was a socialist, I pointed out that his definition of socialism was inaccurate, and that "socialism" was actually the collective ownership of the means of production. He also tried to be "smart" in asking if a "social group" of anarchists was an oxymoron, instead looking stupid as he revealed his profound ignorance of political philosophy.


----------



## random3434

catzmeow said:


> WElcome, Harry.  I have no idea why Sunni was banned.  He's practical the icon of peace & love.



Don't you mean sunni wants a piece of manlove?


----------



## Amanda




----------



## catzmeow

sky dancer said:


> Really?  I thought you were.



Well, I try.  I just haven't attained it yet.  Sunni is my role model, though.


----------



## catzmeow

Echo Zulu said:


> Don't you mean sunni wants a piece of manlove?



Sunni is so hungry for the love that shall not be named that I predict a Charlie Bass/Sunni Man hookup at any ooint.  And, the earth will likely shake with the urgency of their man love.


----------



## sky dancer

catzmeow said:


> Well, I try.  I just haven't attained it yet.  Sunni is my role model, though.



You've exceeded your role model numerous times.  Pat yourself on the back.  You've attained your goals.


----------



## Steerpike

Harry Dresden said:


> hi everyone..was never happy over at Political Forum,was directed by another PF member to try here.....so here i am....hope this forum is a little more relaxed than PF....



I don't know about relaxed.  You better bring Mouse with you.


----------



## catzmeow

sky dancer said:


> You've exceeded your role model numerous times.  Pat yourself on the back.  You've attained your goals.



Wheee!  Success.


----------



## Agnapostate

So rsay also left because of ABoyNamedSpew...evidently.


----------



## sky dancer

catzmeow said:


> Wheee!  Success.


May all your highest aspirations succeed.


----------



## catzmeow

Agna,

He posted a thread on U.S. politics about leaving.

Apparently, ABNS now has a quote of mine from this forum (misquoted, of course, the man is an idiot) on his signature.


----------



## sky dancer

catzmeow said:


> Agna,
> 
> He posted a thread on U.S. politics about leaving.
> 
> Apparently, ABNS now has a quote of mine from this forum (misquoted, of course, the man is an idiot) on his signature.



Really?  What quote did he use?  There are so many 'memorable' ones.


----------



## catzmeow

sky dancer said:


> Really?  What quote did he use?  There are so many 'memorable' ones.



"Sue is just another name for Satan."

Heh.

True, though.


----------



## Agnapostate

catzmeow said:


> Agna,
> 
> He posted a thread on U.S. politics about leaving.
> 
> Apparently, ABNS now has a quote of mine from this forum (misquoted, of course, the man is an idiot) on his signature.



I saw that quote in his signature. He's come over here to snoop around because he's heard that I've attacked him here. He also won't tell anyone any details about my "5 pages of infractions," (a lie), so I detailed my objections to them via bubba. He's helping out back in those parts. 

I saw rsay's departure thread too. 

It's comical how the mods there think that their little IP blocking software does anything to me.  Like I said to Spew, there are an ocean of proxy servers (and trash e-mail accounts) at my disposal.


----------



## sky dancer

catzmeow said:


> "Sue is just another name for Satan."
> 
> Heh.
> 
> True, though.




That's what he uses?


----------



## pegwinn

Harry Dresden said:


> hi everyone..was never happy over at Political Forum,was directed by another PF member to try here.....so here i am....hope this forum is a little more relaxed than PF....





FistyTheBadger said:


> PF was getting weird.  Welcome aboard.





Gunny said:


> Except the administrator.  He's an asshole.  I'm sure you've heard.



Hi, Welcome, sit down, have a beer, enjoy. If PF is all that wierd and uptight I guess I am gonna have to check it out...... 

The admin is alright. You just have to think like a jarhead. However, he and I both attended schools on how to be an asshole. Since we got paid, that made us professional assholes.


----------



## catzmeow

I wonder how long it will be before Bubba writes that place off.  He's more stubborn than me though, so he will probably hang in there longer.  They are just looking for an excuse to ban him.  Stekim is noticeably absent.  Joker keeps trying, but he's fighting an uphill battle.  THe sad thing is that Chesby and EPV have apparently latched onto the ABNS strategy of modding versus the metrophobe strategy.  Unfortunate, but I'm prepared to write that forum off.  I think it's lost to the dark side.

It's funny how conservatives range from the libertarian type, like Gunny, who are all about free speech and letting people be responsible for the consequences of their actions to the nanny type like ABNS who need to control and regulate everyone else's behaviors to compensate for their very tiny penises and nonexistent sex lives.

The personal IS political and the political is often a deeply personal reflection of who people are.


----------



## Agnapostate

Spew insists on simply repeating right-wing talking points without backing them up, as Rapscallion does.


----------



## sky dancer

I didn't leave PF because of the mods.


----------



## Agnapostate

You probably would have been permabanned sooner or later due to your conflicts with them.


----------



## sky dancer

Agnapostate said:


> You probably would have been permabanned sooner or later due to your conflicts with them.


No.  Not really.  But your'e entitled to your opinion, of course.

The mods have nothing to do with why I left.  I liked a number of the mods.  I don't think its productive to stay too long on any given forum.


----------



## Agnapostate

It's simply my contention that they really didn't seem to like you, just as they didn't like me. Did they ever give a valid reason for locking that thread that you asked about? Why was it that they banned you for a week?

I'll also say that you were generally in the right, and they generally in the wrong.


----------



## sky dancer

Agnapostate said:


> It's simply my contention that they really didn't seem to like you, just as they didn't like me. Did they ever give a valid reason for locking that thread that you asked about? Why was it that they banned you for a week?
> 
> I'll also say that you were generally in the right, and they generally in the wrong.



No.  No reason provided for locking the thread.   The banning reason was 'you can never be satisfied' in a pm, publically it was 'you violated the harassment rule' or some such.

I don't feel like a victim at all.  I left PF on my terms for personal reasons and I don't look back.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Steerpike said:


> I don't know about relaxed.  You better bring Mouse with you.



well he would probably just end up slobbering all over everyone....ill bring Bob along to entertain the ladies.....


----------



## Agnapostate

Damn, the mods on PF are slow as hell. I *openly declared* my sock puppet more than 15 minutes ago, and they haven't done anything.


----------



## editec

Harry Dresden said:


> hi everyone..was never happy over at Political Forum,was directed by another PF member to try here.....so here i am....hope this forum is a little more relaxed than PF....


 
Yes, we're much more relaxed.

Now sit up properly in your seat and stop slouching at your work station, and  wash your hands before you sit down to type to us, too

People will be reading your words, you know and you only have one chance to make a good first impression.


----------



## Agnapostate

Still not banned!


----------



## sky dancer

Agnapostate said:


> Still not banned!



Why join PF again and announce the sock puppet, silly?


----------



## Agnapostate

Damn, finally.

Chubby05 must have waddled over and hit that button.


----------



## Agnapostate

sky dancer said:


> Why join PF again and announce the sock puppet, silly?



I really have no interest in posting at that forum any longer.

But I'm showing them that I'll never regard ABoyNamedSpew's bans as just.


----------



## sky dancer

Oh.  So it's like a protest.  OK


----------



## pegwinn

Wow, cross board wars, oh the pain, the pain..........

Heh, I thought that only MyWay and Yahoo's boards did that.


----------



## Agnapostate

4Chan and 7Chan have been known to engage in something similar.


----------



## pegwinn

Well I registered and put out a hello thread. It says I have to wait for mod approval. Guess I will hit da sack and check after work tomorrow.


----------



## Agnapostate

Just for dramatic effect, storm off and blame ABoyNamedSpew.

Oh, and Chubby05's claiming that I posted "threatening" messages because I called her fat.

I think I'm done with my protest if that's the level they're stooping to.


----------



## rsay32

I did not leave specifically because of ABNS. Though ABNS is the biggest offender in my view. I left because PF is being run by committee. The only thing a committee is ever good for is screwing shit up. Particularly when the committee members cannot get on the same page.


----------



## sky dancer

I left because it stopped being fun to be there.


----------



## FistyTheBadger

rsay32 said:


> I did not leave specifically because of ABNS. Though ABNS is the biggest offender in my view. I left because PF is being run by committee. The only thing a committee is ever good for is screwing shit up. Particularly when the committee members cannot get on the same page.


The committee used to be wonderful, back when it new what it was doing and had the right people and had their heart in the right place.


----------



## sky dancer

What committee existed in the 'golden age' at PF?

Did you have the same hat at PF that you have now?


----------



## FistyTheBadger

sky dancer said:


> What committee existed in the 'golden age' at PF?
> 
> Did you have the same hat at PF that you have now?


My hat is different, and more noble.

Do you want mod names on the committee?


----------



## sky dancer

FistyTheBadger said:


> My hat is different, and more noble.
> 
> Do you want mod names on the committee?



Sure.


----------



## FistyTheBadger

sky dancer said:


> Sure.


Is it ethical to bring their identities onto another forum?


----------



## sky dancer

FistyTheBadger said:


> Is it ethical to bring their identities onto another forum?




  I don't know, maybe not publically.  It's ok if you'd rather not, I'm just nosey.  I wasn't a long timer at PF.

I have decided that the next forum I join I won't bring any of my controversial truths to it.


----------



## Agnapostate

It's far more ethical than what mods themselves regularly do.


----------



## FistyTheBadger

Agnapostate said:


> It's far more ethical than what mods themselves regularly do.


How many inches above the bottom of the barrel will I settle for?


----------



## sky dancer

Agna--

I think you had a particularly rough time at PF for a number of reasons.  Just start over, lots of your friends are here who enjoyed duking it out with you, and so far, none of the mods have joined.


----------



## Perham

sky dancer said:


> Agna--
> 
> I think you had a particularly rough time at PF for a number of reasons.  Just start over, lots of your friends are here who enjoyed duking it out with you, and so far, none of the mods have joined.



let the mods join, really, they are so fun when they're posting, the problem is the act of moderation. the system is faulty and leads to corruption. if it was me, I would have made a democratic system, that people could be nominated for moderation and get elected each year, there should be no more than 5 mods and I as an admin would fully participate in the forum to have an eye on what's going on.


----------



## Agnapostate

Perham said:


> let the mods join, really, they are so fun when they're posting, the problem is the act of moderation. the system is faulty and leads to corruption. if it was me, I would have made a democratic system, that people could be nominated for moderation and get elected each year, there should be no more than 5 mods and I as an admin would fully participate in the forum to have an eye on what's going on.



That's a preferable system to be sure, and one I've seen adopted to some extent on other forums. I wouldn't necessarily agree with the limit on the number of moderators, as large forums need extensive management, but I would have forum rules and policies decided and voted on by the membership as a whole and mods elected annually to enforce these rules and policies. They would also be instantly recallable in the case of misconduct.

I've also been watching the forum, and they apparently think that a new user named "The Riddler" is another sock puppet of mine. He isn't; I wouldn't choose such a stupid name for a sock puppet.

That must really suck for him, though. He was just banned for no apparent reason.


----------



## Perham

Agnapostate said:


> That's a preferable system to be sure, and one I've seen adopted to some extent on other forums. I wouldn't necessarily agree with the limit on the number of moderators, as large forums need extensive management, but I would have forum rules and policies decided and voted on by the membership as a whole and mods elected annually to enforce these rules and policies. They would also be instantly recallable in the case of misconduct.
> 
> I've also been watching the forum, and they apparently think that a new user named "The Riddler" is another sock puppet of mine. He isn't; I wouldn't choose such a stupid name for a sock puppet.
> 
> That must really suck for him, though. He was just banned for no apparent reason.



you're making them paranoid!


----------



## Dis

Agnapostate said:


> That's a preferable system to be sure, and one I've seen adopted to some extent on other forums. I wouldn't necessarily agree with the limit on the number of moderators, as large forums need extensive management, *but I would have forum rules and policies decided and voted on by the membership as a whole and mods elected annually to enforce these rules and policies.* They would also be instantly recallable in the case of misconduct.
> 
> I've also been watching the forum, and they apparently think that a new user named "The Riddler" is another sock puppet of mine. He isn't; I wouldn't choose such a stupid name for a sock puppet.
> 
> That must really suck for him, though. He was just banned for no apparent reason.



That never works.  Voting is always skewed in favor of one thing or another, and the type of membership base changes from time to time.  All you need is an active administrator with the ability to pick decent mods that are willing to enforce the rules as posted.  Having members elect mods turns it in to nothing more than a popularity contest as well..

Been there, seen it


----------



## catzmeow

rsay32 said:


> I did not leave specifically because of ABNS. Though ABNS is the biggest offender in my view. I left because PF is being run by committee. The only thing a committee is ever good for is screwing shit up. Particularly when the committee members cannot get on the same page.



I left because I got sick of being treated like a child, particularly when I know what a cluster fuck that board is behind the scenes.


----------



## sky dancer

How were you treated like a child?  I thought as a former mod you had plenty of behind the scenes influence.


----------



## Lita456

Agnapostate said:


> Damn, the mods on PF are slow as hell. I *openly declared* my sock puppet more than 15 minutes ago, and they haven't done anything.




I believe they took care of it.........


----------



## sky dancer

I will never return to PF.  I wouldn't have the slightest interest in creating a sock puppet to participate there.


----------



## Sunni Man

Some guy named Fitnah got banned over at PF because they thought it was me!!


----------



## sky dancer

Sunni Man said:


> Some guy named Fitnah got banned over at PF because they thought it was me!!




That is funny.  Was he acting like a 'reluctant lesbian'?


----------



## Sunni Man

sky dancer said:


> That is funny.  Was he acting like a 'reluctant lesbian'?


Actually, he posted alot like the Sunni Man 

Maybe too much like the Sunni Man. Because he only lasted a week!!


----------



## Lita456

sky dancer said:


> I will never return to PF.  I wouldn't have the slightest interest in creating a sock puppet to participate there.




Hi SD - hope all is well with you!


----------



## Frolicking Dino

Sunni Man said:


> Some guy named Fitnah got banned over at PF because they thought it was me!!


Didn't they do their IP homework?  It isn't that difficult to ferret out the sock puppets....


----------



## Sunni Man

That guy and me had no IP that was shared.

They just said his posts looked too much like mine.


----------



## sky dancer

Lita456 said:


> Hi SD - hope all is well with you!



Hi Lita- my dear friend.

I'm so happy you're here.


----------



## Ravi

Sunni Man said:


> That guy and me had no IP that was shared.
> 
> They just said his posts looked too much like mine.


It'd be fun for all of us to go over there as sock puppets and post like you and see how crazed they get.


----------



## Agnapostate

Dis said:


> That never works.  Voting is always skewed in favor of one thing or another, and the type of membership base changes from time to time.  All you need is an active administrator with the ability to pick decent mods that are willing to enforce the rules as posted.  Having members elect mods turns it in to nothing more than a popularity contest as well..
> 
> Been there, seen it



"Never" works? I suppose it might not have worked in your case for one reason or another. I've seen it work. 

Whether it would work on a massive board has yet to be seen, though. 



catzmeow said:


> I left because I got sick of being treated like a child, particularly when I know what a cluster fuck that board is behind the scenes.



Well, since he's snooping around here anyway...



Lita456 said:


> I believe they took care of it.........



Yeah...half an hour later. If I'd had a sock puppet who'd been validated, I could have wreaked havoc on that place.

What's funny is that frotter and Slackhustler tried to report me. 

...To no avail.



Frolicking Dino said:


> Didn't they do their IP homework?  It isn't that difficult to ferret out the sock puppets....



Apparently, they can't block IP addresses, but can merely detect them. Of course, that's rather easily bypassed by a wide assortment of proxy servers.


----------



## Lita456

Agnapostate said:


> Yeah...half an hour later. If I'd had a sock puppet who'd been validated, I could have wreaked havoc on that place.
> 
> What's funny is that frotter and Slackhustler tried to report me.
> 
> ...To no avail.
> 
> 
> Wreck havoc?  How so?  Everyone knows it's you for pete sakes.  LOL!
> Riddler?  Hexxagon?  Idiot?  LMAO!!!!!


----------



## catzmeow

sky dancer said:


> How were you treated like a child?  I thought as a former mod you had plenty of behind the scenes influence.



The board rules treat the users like children...banning personal attacks, censoring specific words.  It's retarded.  What I like about this forum is that the mods rarely have to act because their rules are logical and sensible, and expect users to be adults.  Read the TOS here, and you'll see what I mean.

As far as having influence, people like Stekim, Joker and I had next to NO influence.   Senax is a pompous ass who insults people, and then edits them in the same breath for returning the favor.  12th man clearly plays favorites with users (like Billy the Bob and Duh) based on their political persuasions.  It's blatant.  

I really like and respect  Java, Metro, and Volvo.  The rest are basically worthless, and Chesby and EPV have fallen into the same mode of ABNS, who in my opinion is a small little man with a huge napoleon complex.


----------



## catzmeow

Ravi said:


> It'd be fun for all of us to go over there as sock puppets and post like you and see how crazed they get.



You could go over there and imitate those of us who are here.  THAT would be hilarious.  If you do, make sure you let ABNS know that he likely has the tiniest weenie on the planet.

For me, I have no interest in posting there.  I don't respect the mods (except a couple who are in the minority), and I think the rules are retarded and unenforceable.


----------



## Sunni Man

Ravi said:


> It'd be fun for all of us to go over there as sock puppets and post like you and see how crazed they get.


PLEASE DO IT!!!


----------



## catzmeow

HEAR, HEAR!


----------



## Ravi

lol, I'm not really very good at sock puppetry. I might give it a shot, though.


----------



## Agnapostate

Uh...as far as I know, the only ones here that are banned from PF are Sunni Man and myself. Why would the rest of you create sock puppets instead of posting with your regular accounts? That would just result in a permaban for your regular account. 



Lita456 said:


> Wreck havoc?  How so?  Everyone knows it's you for pete sakes.  LOL! Riddler?  Hexxagon?  Idiot?  LMAO!!!!!



The Riddler is actually not me. I've looked at his posts, and I'm left wondering of the guy's constantly stoned or something. Really. Look at his posts.

And as I recall, you liked Hexxagon and his astute observations about Dr. Seuss.


----------



## catzmeow

I think it would be funny to have a fake catz over there.


----------



## Agnapostate

ABoyNamedSpew is watching this thread, (hence this observation), and would know that the sock puppets are fake.


----------



## catzmeow

I love how he and others keep throwing allegations out about my moderating.  It's pretty funny.


----------



## Agnapostate

Also pointless. I happen to think I could do a pretty good job of _that_ myself.


----------



## catzmeow

What, moderating?  Psht.  It's not fucking rocket science.  Sue et. al. make it harder than it needs to be by their insistence on pursuing "violations" that wouldn't have been violations a couple of years ago.


----------



## sky dancer

catzmeow said:


> I think it would be funny to have a fake catz over there.




You haven't been banned.  You could just go over there and be yourself.  I don't remember you having your insults limited in any way.


----------



## Sunni Man

Here is the Sunni Man trifecta that is guaranted to drive them crazy at PF


#1) Homos are sick perverts and should be locked up.

#2) The Jews are the bane of the earth and Israel should be destroyed

#3) The so called Holocaust is a fraud. (be sure to use the word holohoax)


----------



## sky dancer

Or you could post like this and drive them crazy:

Moderators ought to explain why they lock and delete threads.  Their actions should be consistent with TOS.


----------



## catzmeow

sky dancer said:


> You haven't been banned.  You could just go over there and be yourself.  I don't remember you having your insults limited in any way.



It stopped being fun for me.  I ended up spending more time hating the way the board had changed as a result of the new moderating team, and their condescending little ways, and finally, I thought, "Fuck this noise."

I suppose I could have done a big, "goodbye, cruel world" thread, but why?  It's just a board.

The way it is changing may suit the current users there very well, and if so, well and good.  This one fits with how I think things should be done, and thus, i'm happier here.  The first time I read the TOS here, I thought..."Seriously...about time...someone gets it."


----------



## sky dancer

I like this board.  PF had stopped being fun for me too.  I like it that there is freedom of expression.
There is a writing section, and I was able to start a poetry thread.  That would never have happened at PF.


----------



## Agnapostate

Ah, poetry...the melancholy epitome of the the artful form...

Also, I like telling people to fuck off.


----------



## catzmeow

sky dancer said:


> I like this board.  PF had stopped being fun for me too.  I like it that there is freedom of expression.
> There is a writing section, and I was able to start a poetry thread.  That would never have happened at PF.



I have come to believe that censorship, in all it's guises, even if it is to protect people, inherently stifles creativity.  The best conversations are those that are free-flowing, spontaneous, and without artificial constraints.  Bad ideas are freely attacked and ridiculed, good ideas become self evident, creativity is abundant.


----------



## Ravi

Well shit. I just posted under my old screen name and it was immediately deleted. All I said was they should keep their assholes over there.


----------



## catzmeow

Agnapostate said:


> Ah, poetry...the melancholy epitome of the the artful form...
> 
> Also, I like telling people to fuck off.



Hear, hear.  Some people need to hear it, as well.


----------



## Perham

sky dancer said:


> I like this board.  PF had stopped being fun for me too.  I like it that there is freedom of expression.
> There is a writing section, and I was able to start a poetry thread.  That would never have happened at PF.



you have a poetry thread here? wow, may I have the link?


----------



## Agnapostate

catzmeow said:


> Hear, hear.  Some people need to hear it, as well.



Indeed...shall we dance, my feline foe?


----------



## catzmeow

Ravi said:


> Well shit. I just posted under my old screen name and it was immediately deleted. All I said was they should keep their assholes over there.



The masses must be kept under control, lest they flee.


----------



## sky dancer

catzmeow said:


> I have come to believe that censorship, in all it's guises, even if it is to protect people, inherently stifles creativity.  The best conversations are those that are free-flowing, spontaneous, and without artificial constraints.  Bad ideas are freely attacked and ridiculed, good ideas become self evident, creativity is abundant.



People need to be able to blow off steam.  I don't use the cuss option much, but it doesn't bother me at all that others do.  It's healthy and more honest.


----------



## Frolicking Dino

Well, they now have an official 'flouncing off to USMB' thread.  Here was my contribution:


> ::: Dino seen flouncing off :::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handle___Frolicking Dinosaurs_
> Sock Puppet(s)____Not since I was 2 yo_
> 
> I'm flouncing because (check all that apply):
> ____the lefties are mean to me.
> ____the righties are mean to me.
> __X_the mods aren't tough enough on _Frolicking Dinosaurs  .
> ____the Mods are Nazis.
> ____ABNS killed my goldfish.
> 
> I'll be back:
> ____when hell freezes over.
> ____when I get banned from USMB.
> ____when I'm sure everyone here has forgotten I told them to go feck themselves.
> X   In 10 to 15 minutes
> 
> On returning my handle will be:
> ____the same as my current handle.
> ____the same as my current handle with a '2' at the end.
> ____completely different until a Mod outs me.
> X   Flouncing Dinosaurs


----------



## sky dancer

Here you go Perham:
http://www.usmessageboard.com/writing/64331-poets-corner.html

I've got quite a few Persian poets in there.  Oh and I also posted a utube of Sufi dancing in one of those religion gone wild threads.


----------



## catzmeow

sky dancer said:


> People need to be able to blow off steam.  I don't use the cuss option much, but it doesn't bother me at all that others do.  It's healthy and more honest.



I've always said on that board that if they let people come to blows and work it out, on their own, more issues would be resolved, and more swiftly.


----------



## Agnapostate

Frolicking Dino said:


> Well, they now have an official 'flouncing off to USMB' thread.  Here was my contribution:



Really, why flock now? What was the straw that broke the camel's back?


----------



## Perham

sky dancer said:


> Here you go Perham:
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/writing/64331-poets-corner.html
> 
> I've got quite a few Persian poets in there.  Oh and I also posted a utube of Sufi dancing in one of those religion gone wild threads.



nice. maybe I post some of own poems later there. I'm currently reading some stuff over there.


----------



## Frolicking Dino

I haven't left PF - I'm both places.  Each has its place for me.  The mods leave me mostly alone and the other members generally bitchslap anyone who seriously attacks me.  I do see the moderation problems over there, but prefer to focus on what works instead of what's broken.


----------



## sky dancer

Frolicking Dino said:


> I haven't left PF - I'm both places.  Each has its place for me.  The mods leave me mostly alone and the other members generally bitchslap anyone who seriously attacks me.  I do see the moderation problems over there, but prefer to focus on what works instead of what's broken.



It doesn't work for me there.  Timing is everything.  It's more relaxed here.  Things resolve naturally.


----------



## Perham

Handle__Perham___
Sock Puppet(s)____I wouldn't need them__

I'm flouncing because (check all that apply):
____the lefties are mean to me.
____the righties are mean to me.
_X__the mods are so tough on _Everyone?___ (insert names).
____the Mods are Nazis.
____ABNS killed my goldfish.
_X__I have more fun over there.

I'll be back:
____when hell freezes over.
____when I get banned from USMB.
____when I'm sure everyone here has forgotten I told them to go feck themselves.
_X__ I'm still here

On returning my handle will be:
____the same as my current handle.
____the same as my current handle with a '2' at the end.
____completely different until a Mod outs me.
_X__ AGirlNamedSam


----------



## sky dancer

I'll be back when hell freezes over.


----------



## catzmeow

Handle__Catzmeow
Sock Puppet(s):  I wouldn't stoop to one.  I want you to know it's me telling you to fuck off.

I'm flouncing because (check all that apply):
____the lefties are mean to me.
____the righties are mean to me.
_X__the mods are wankers with nanny syndrome.
____the Mods are Nazis.
____ABNS killed my goldfish.
_X__I have more fun over there.

I'll be back:
X___I won't be back.  

On returning my handle will be:
____the same as my current handle.
____the same as my current handle with a '2' at the end.
____completely different until a Mod outs me.
_X_ N/A


----------



## sky dancer

I hope a few of those folks stay put.  No gang wars please.


----------



## catzmeow

sky dancer said:


> I hope a few of those folks stay put.  No gang wars please.



There are a few posters I miss:  Stekim, of course.  Joker.  Metro.  JWFrogen.  Ted.  Doug YVR, Bubba, Jeff, JMS, Spanky.

That's about it.


----------



## Agnapostate

JMS was already gone anyway.


----------



## sky dancer

Yes, I imagine you do miss stekim.  He always agrees with you.


----------



## catzmeow

sky dancer said:


> Yes, I imagine you do miss stekim.  He always agrees with you.



It's actually the other way.  I almost always agree with him.  We have very similar ways of looking at the world.


----------



## catzmeow

Agnapostate said:


> JMS was already gone anyway.



Fer realz?  He was one of my favorites.  Damn.  Why did he leave?


----------



## Perham

I just want to add Java, Tuesday, Jellah, frodly, BLZ, raytri to the list. I also miss AmusedToDeath so much. is he here or not?


----------



## sky dancer

catzmeow said:


> It's actually the other way.  I almost always agree with him.  We have very similar ways of looking at the world.


Yes, you do.  You were each others 'amen chorus'.


----------



## catzmeow

Perham said:


> I just want to add Java, Tuesday, Jellah, frodly, BLZ, raytri to the list. I also miss AmusedToDeath so much. is he here or not?



He's not here.  I wish he were.  he was so much fun.  And, oh, damn, I forgot Tuesday. She's my homegirl.


----------



## catzmeow

sky dancer said:


> Yes, you do.  You were each others 'amen chorus'.



What can I say, Stekim is my internet soulmate.  We've been digital friends for years.


----------



## Agnapostate

Perham said:


> I just want to add Java, Tuesday, Jellah, frodly, BLZ, raytri to the list. I also miss AmusedToDeath so much. is he here or not?



I don't know why AmusedtoDeath isn't here; he was banned from PF a while ago. 

I wouldn't mind leaving Jellah and frodly off that list, to be honest.


----------



## catzmeow

Agnapostate said:


> I don't know why AmusedtoDeath isn't here; he was banned from PF a while ago.
> 
> I wouldn't mind leaving Jellah and frodly off that list, to be honest.



I don't particularly miss Jellah.  Heh.  Frodly, I'm 50/50 on.


----------



## Agnapostate

catzmeow said:


> I don't particularly miss Jellah.  Heh.  Frodly, I'm 50/50 on.



Jellah can stay away from me because of her obscene lies about me "supporting rape" and her refusal to concede the point about my belief that it evolved as a reproductive adaptation even after I posted a study and analysis supporting my viewpoint, and she posted nothing. I also rebutted every single one of her arguments in the "Expanding Triage" thread, and she refused to reply. Kind of the way Shitgun's doing the same thing here.

frodly also lied about me generally, albeit to a lesser degree. I told frodly to come over here, (he is registered here), and he refused.


----------



## sky dancer

Agnapostate said:


> I don't know why AmusedtoDeath isn't here; he was banned from PF a while ago.
> 
> I wouldn't mind leaving Jellah and frodly off that list, to be honest.



I used to enjoy Jellah, smart, good writer.  I invited her to join PF from another forum.  I don't know what happened to her, but she changed.


----------



## Agnapostate

sky dancer said:


> I used to enjoy Jellah, smart, good writer.  I invited her to join PF from another forum.  I don't know what happened to her, but she changed.



And lied about me in other ways besides the rape thing, if I recall what you said correctly.


----------



## sky dancer

Agnapostate said:


> And lied about me in other ways besides the rape thing, if I recall what you said correctly.



I'm really sorry about that agna.  It was the beginning of the end for me and Jellah.


----------



## catzmeow

Okay, so I read that thread about permabannings?  It's amazing to me how shrill Chesty has gotten, and how fascist EPV has become.  Damn.


----------



## sky dancer

What does the thread say catz?


----------



## catzmeow

sky dancer said:


> What does the thread say catz?



It's mainly about how they are going to do what they want to do, and there won't be any explanations.

What I don't think they get is that the mods over here rarely act.  So, there's far less complaining because there is nothing to complain about.  And when I have seen Gunny act, I've agreed with his actions.  There is a lot of complaining on PF because the mods appear secretive, controlling, and inconsistent in their application of the TOS.


----------



## Agnapostate

catzmeow said:


> Okay, so I read that thread about permabannings?  It's amazing to me how shrill Chesty has gotten, and how fascist EPV has become.  Damn.



I don't call her Chesty, seeing as some may regard it as a compliment. I'm sure Stern and Bubba the Love Sponge have encountered many a man with a fetish for milk-swollen tits.

Chubby05 works so much better.


----------



## Agnapostate

catzmeow said:


> It's mainly about how they are going to do what they want to do, and there won't be any explanations.
> 
> What I don't think they get is that the mods over here rarely act.  So, there's far less complaining because there is nothing to complain about.  And when I have seen Gunny act, I've agreed with his actions.  There is a lot of complaining on PF because the mods appear secretive, controlling, and inconsistent in their application of the TOS.



It's all the difference between openly identifying yourself as a "tyrannical Nazi admin" and pretending that you'll accept rational criticism of moderation actions or policies, and then harshly rebuking and censoring it when it comes.


----------



## sky dancer

catzmeow said:


> It's mainly about how they are going to do what they want to do, and there won't be any explanations.
> 
> What I don't think they get is that the mods over here rarely act.  So, there's far less complaining because there is nothing to complain about.  And when I have seen Gunny act, I've agreed with his actions.  *There is a lot of complaining on PF because the mods appear secretive, controlling, and inconsistent in their application of the TOS*.



Yup.  That's where I went toe to toe with them.  This board is well run.


----------



## editec

catzmeow said:


> What can I say, Stekim is my internet soulmate. We've been digital friends for years.


 
Isn't it simply astounding how close we can grow to people we'll likely never meet in person?

I've made an awful lot of digital friends over the years.

Even people who I argued with for years I feel a sense of closeness to in many cases.


----------



## sky dancer

Digital friends sounds a bit odd.  We don't actually touch each other.


----------



## catzmeow

editec said:


> Isn't it simply astounding how close we can grow to people we'll likely never meet in person?
> 
> I've made an awful lot of digital friends over the years.
> 
> Even people who I argued with for years I feel a sense of closeness to in many cases.



Absolutely.  It's the magic of the intrawebs.


----------



## Agnapostate

lol. Chubby05 apparently doesn't like what my sock puppet said about her pregnancy pounds.


----------



## sky dancer

Wow.  You got banned for insulting Chesty about her weight?


----------



## Agnapostate

No, that was the sock puppet that was going to be banned anyway.

I figured I might as well let Chubby05 know a few things in the meantime.


----------



## catzmeow

I wonder if this thread is still being read by all.


----------



## FistyTheBadger

catzmeow said:


> The board rules treat the users like children...banning personal attacks, censoring specific words.  It's retarded.  What I like about this forum is that the mods rarely have to act because their rules are logical and sensible, and expect users to be adults.  Read the TOS here, and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> As far as having influence, people like Stekim, Joker and I had next to NO influence.   Senax is a pompous ass who insults people, and then edits them in the same breath for returning the favor.  12th man clearly plays favorites with users (like Billy the Bob and Duh) based on their political persuasions.  It's blatant.
> 
> I really like and respect  Java, Metro, and Volvo.  The rest are basically worthless, and Chesby and EPV have fallen into the same mode of ABNS, who in my opinion is a small little man with a huge napoleon complex.


The rules over there are fine.  They do help ensure technically sanitary logical discussions and help strengthen the quality of debate...in theory.  It is just that over the past year, the mods have progressively and noticeably become more authoritarian, less personable, and the transparency that has been the pride of PF has become corrupted and washed away.


----------



## Agnapostate

FistyTheBadger said:


> The rules over there are fine.  They do help ensure technically sanitary logical discussions and help strengthen the quality of debate...in theory.  It is just that over the past year, the mods have progressively and noticeably become more authoritarian, less personable, and the transparency that has been the pride of PF has become corrupted and washed away.



Then perhaps you should spend your time there instead of here.


----------



## catzmeow

FistyTheBadger said:


> The rules over there are fine.  They do help ensure technically sanitary logical discussions and help strengthen the quality of debate...in theory.  It is just that over the past year, the mods have progressively and noticeably become more authoritarian, less personable, and the transparency that has been the pride of PF has become corrupted and washed away.



I agree.  It's interesting to me the allegations that started being made about me as soon as I didn't immediately fall into lock step with the new regime.  Now, the claim is being made that I left because they told the "truth"
that I was going to be kicked off the mod squad.  Patently false, and they've never provided a shred of proof to substantiate that claim.  

In actuality, I left because I got tired of the hypocrisy.  I watched Senax insult other users while infracting them for returning his insults, and called him out on it on the mod board.  I watched 12thMan reverse a (very fair) infraction that ABNS had given Billybob, because she liked him, and then cover up what she'd done. 

There was a clear expectation that the mods would cover for the other mods, even if the other mod had broken the rules.  I think that's bullshit.  If anything, having more power in a situation like that requires you to live ABOVE the rules. 

I never had a vendetta against users when I modded.  Even Sunni Man or Just a Bubba would tell you that I was fair and impartial, and we almost never agreed on anything.  I did make fun of people in edits, but that's preferable to being infracted and/or banned for most people.  I could have infracted Sky a dozen times, and never did.  I let people insult me, and didn't retaliate.

Ah, fuck em.  That's why I left.  Because it stopped being fun, and started being about having to defend my character against attacks from people who don't have the ethics of pond scum.


----------



## catzmeow

Fisty, are you going to fill us in on who you are under the badger skin?


----------



## FistyTheBadger

Agnapostate said:


> Then perhaps you should spend your time there instead of here.


Read the post again.


----------



## FistyTheBadger

catzmeow said:


> Fisty, are you going to fill us in on who you are under the badger skin?


Catz, take a wild guess.  It is formulaic.


----------



## catzmeow

FistyTheBadger said:


> Catz, take a wild guess.  It is formulaic.



Are you spanky the whale?  PLEASE BE SPANKY!


----------



## Agnapostate

Just think of other usernames with vague references to sexual innuendo and animals.


----------



## Perham

fistythebadger said:


> catz, Take A Wild Guess.  It Is Formulaic.



Abns?             :d


----------



## roomy

Frolicking Dino said:


> Another poster who will be frequenting this board from PF - though I plan to be there as well.  I like the 'feel' of this board - freer and more real.  It gets tedious having to mind my P's & Q's over at PF and never knowing when I will run afoul of a.. ah.. um... mercurial mod.



Fuck off you stupid Dinosaur


----------



## catzmeow

Perham said:


> Abns?             :d



You know what would be cool about ABNS joining here?  We could actually call out that turd sucking mongrel without being banned!


----------



## catzmeow

roomy said:


> Fuck off you stupid Dinosaur



Be nice to my friend, dude with the oddly shaped nipples.


----------



## Perham

catzmeow said:


> You know what would be cool about ABNS joining here?  We could actually call out that turd sucking mongrel without being banned!



you just did it, didn't you?! this way, although he can see it, he can't reply!


----------



## roomy

catzmeow said:


> Be nice to my friend, dude with the oddly shaped nipples.




No, I am picking on the new guys leave me alone meo.


----------



## FistyTheBadger

catzmeow said:


> I agree.  It's interesting to me the allegations that started being made about me as soon as I didn't immediately fall into lock step with the new regime.  Now, the claim is being made that I left because they told the "truth"
> that I was going to be kicked off the mod squad.  Patently false, and they've never provided a shred of proof to substantiate that claim.
> 
> In actuality, I left because I got tired of the hypocrisy.  I watched Senax insult other users while infracting them for returning his insults, and called him out on it on the mod board.  I watched 12thMan reverse a (very fair) infraction that ABNS had given Billybob, because she liked him, and then cover up what she'd done.
> 
> There was a clear expectation that the mods would cover for the other mods, even if the other mod had broken the rules.  I think that's bullshit.  If anything, having more power in a situation like that requires you to live ABOVE the rules.
> 
> I never had a vendetta against users when I modded.  Even Sunni Man or Just a Bubba would tell you that I was fair and impartial, and we almost never agreed on anything.  I did make fun of people in edits, but that's preferable to being infracted and/or banned for most people.  I could have infracted Sky a dozen times, and never did.  I let people insult me, and didn't retaliate.
> 
> Ah, fuck em.  That's why I left.  Because it stopped being fun, and started being about having to defend my character against attacks from people who don't have the ethics of pond scum.


I did notice 12th's reversal, and Senax has seemed to me to be a snake in the grass for a long time, Sue made some decisions where at first, I thought 'It's about time that that garbage is taken care of,' but then he just went too far and he was not the PF mod that satisfied the honor and tradition that I felt in the past.  You as a mod were very fun to watch, I particularly enjoyed your edits (even though you never edited me, except for one deletion of a PA against Sunni Man, of all people).


----------



## catzmeow

Perham said:


> you just did it, didn't you?! this way, although he can see it, he can't reply!



Well, I suppose he can reply on PF, and probably is reading this as I type it.  

But, now that I think about it, I'm oddly grateful.  This board is a far better fit, so perhaps I owe Chubby, Sue, and Venom a round of applause  and a sincere thank you for being such dickwads.


----------



## roomy

All you new guys need to ask me if you can leave this thread and post on the other boards before proceeding otherwise I will square you up


----------



## FistyTheBadger

Agnapostate said:


> Just think of other usernames with vague references to sexual innuendo and animals.



Funny.



Perham said:


> Abns?             :d



Particularly funny.


----------



## catzmeow

roomy said:


> No, I am picking on the new guys leave me alone meo.



You should be careful. Dino has sharp teeth and may find you to be a meaty and desirably crunchy snack.


----------



## Agnapostate

SexlessFlatulence gave me a pair of infractions for the most mild "insults" I had ever seen. The first one was "Your reasoning abilities have decreased from their already low level" and the other was "Your trolling abilities could really use some work" after i.helletesri mentioned the pedophilia thread to try and discredit me.


----------



## FistyTheBadger

roomy said:


> No, I am picking on the new guys leave me alone meo.


Are you like a Danny DeVito who lifts weights?


----------



## catzmeow

FistyTheBadger said:


> Funny.



I am so happy you are here.  You are a loyal and fantastic friend.


----------



## Perham

catzmeow said:


> Well, I suppose he can reply on PF, and probably is reading this as I type it.
> 
> But, now that I think about it, I'm oddly grateful.  This board is a far better fit, so perhaps I owe Chubby, Sue, and Venom a round of applause  and a sincere thank you for being such dickwads.



he can't call you out on PF, because you're still a member there, and you haven't done anything wrong according to TOS. if he starts to call you out, he has broken the law himself. isn't it just nice?


----------



## Agnapostate

roomy said:


> All you new guys need to ask me if you can leave this thread and post on the other boards before proceeding otherwise I will square you up



Your Stanozolol can't do shit to us.


----------



## catzmeow

Agnapostate said:


> SexlessFlatulence gave me a pair of infractions for the most mild "insults" I had ever seen. The first one was "Your reasoning abilities have decreased from their already low level" and the other was "Your trolling abilities could really use some work" after i.helletesri mentioned the pedophilia thread to try and discredit me.



He's such a pretentious wanker.  God, I hated modding with him.  He did almost no work, went around quibbling with everything the other mods did, and infracted people in threads where he'd insulted them first.

There is such freedom in being able to say this.


----------



## Perham

FistyTheBadger said:


> Funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Particularly funny.



Taomon?


----------



## roomy

I beleive I have repped this thread up, my work here is done.Welcome everybody.


----------



## catzmeow

In all fairness, though, I worship the ground the Metrophobe, Java Black, Volvo Driver, and Raytri walk on.


----------



## Agnapostate

I suppose they're all right, though VulvaDriver gave me my first infractions.


----------



## FistyTheBadger

catzmeow said:


> In all fairness, though, I worship the ground the Metrophobe, Java Black, Volvo Driver, and Raytri walk on.


And Liberty?  Was she the zen-like force who could not be proven to do anything, even though she did everything and more?


----------



## Agnapostate

Simply a female version of Rapscallion. Both identified with usernames that represent the polar opposite of what they stand for.


----------



## FistyTheBadger

Agnapostate said:


> Simply a female version of Rapscallion. Both identified with usernames that represent the polar opposite of what they stand for.


And your proof of such knowledge?


By the way, thanks for the neg rep.  Anybody from PF would understand that as a compliment.


----------



## Agnapostate

FistyTheBadger said:


> And your proof of such knowledge?
> 
> By the way, thanks for the neg rep.  Anybody from PF would understand that as a compliment.



Is that so? I've been told by several that my "departure" was reason for their own.


----------



## FistyTheBadger

Agnapostate said:


> Is that so? I've been told by several that my "departure" was reason for their own.


I am not sure how that applies to me.


----------



## catzmeow

Are you two fighting already?  IF so, my money is on the badger.


----------



## Agnapostate

FistyTheBadger said:


> I am not sure how that applies to me.



Then read it again. 



catzmeow said:


> Are you two fighting already?  IF so, my money is on the badger.



Don't you usually pay money for the beaver, not the badger?


----------



## catzmeow

Agnapostate said:


> Don't you usually pay money for the beaver, not the badger?


Ugh, no, I'm strictly a weenie girl.  You've probably confused me with Sky. SHE is a beaver girl.


----------



## FistyTheBadger

catzmeow said:


> Are you two fighting already?  IF so, my money is on the badger.


I've already beat him before.  He just doesn't know it yet.  In fact, he did most of my work for me.


----------



## Ravi

Okay, kids, this is turning into a MAJOR WHINE FEST!!!

How odd that refugees from another board would spend so much time in memory lane.


----------



## FistyTheBadger

Ravi said:


> Okay, kids, this is turning into a MAJOR WHINE FEST!!!
> 
> How odd that refugees from another board would spend so much time in memory lane.


That happened on PF with the XMFans Forum refugees., to a greater degree.


----------



## Agnapostate

catzmeow said:


> Ugh, no, I'm strictly a weenie girl.  You've probably confused me with Sky. SHE is a beaver girl.



I seem to recall you expressing sympathy for TEH mammary massage of ladies.


----------



## catzmeow

Agnapostate said:


> I seem to recall you expressing sympathy for TEH mammary massage of ladies.



Who doesn't like boobs?  Liking boobs doesn't mean I want a face full of pussy.


----------



## Agnapostate

catzmeow said:


> Who doesn't like boobs?  Liking boobs doesn't mean I want a face full of pussy.



Interesting choice of username and avatar, then.


----------



## Perham

Ravi said:


> Okay, kids, this is turning into a MAJOR WHINE FEST!!!
> 
> How odd that refugees from another board would spend so much time in memory lane.



that's a tradition in PF. you'll get used to it!


----------



## Ravi

Perham said:


> that's a tradition in PF. you'll get used to it!


I was mostly laughing at myself. I was in the same boat once upon a time.


----------



## XVZ

What a wank fest this is!



Agnapostate said:


> Don't you usually pay money for the beaver, not the badger?


Of course you've never heard of 'pay for gay' as you yourself give your ass away to anyone willing to accept.



catzmeow said:


> Who doesn't like boobs?  Liking boobs doesn't mean I want a face full of pussy.


Blubbers? You mean those grotesque clumps of fat on women's chest? I cannot think of anything more hideous.


----------



## FistyTheBadger

XVZ said:


> Blubbers? You mean those grotesque clumps of fat on women's chest? I cannot think of anything more hideous.


Alright, you can drop the dramatics.  We all know you are gay.


----------



## Agnapostate

It's not our fault you're a fag.

I see you're having a little catfight with ABoyNamedSpew back in the accursed parts.


----------



## rsay32

Aggravatedprostate's banning had nothing to do with my decision to leave PF.


----------



## FistyTheBadger

rsay32 said:


> Aggravatedprostate's banning had nothing to do with my decision to leave PF.


I'm glad you are here to set the record straight.


----------



## rsay32

FistyTheBadger said:


> I'm glad you are here to set the record straight.



Well, his/her superiority complex doesn't need any help.

BTW, I'm glad to see ya here spanky. You too catz.


----------



## FistyTheBadger

rsay32 said:


> Well, his/her superiority complex doesn't need any help.
> 
> BTW, I'm glad to see ya here spanky. You too catz.


I'm glad to see you, too.


----------



## catzmeow

Awwww...group hug!


----------



## FistyTheBadger

catzmeow said:


> Awwww...group hug!


:hug:


----------



## Agnapostate

rsay32 said:


> Aggravatedprostate's banning had nothing to do with my decision to leave PF.



I don't recall mentioning you, pegleg.


----------



## pegwinn

Perham said:


> let the mods join, really, they are so fun when they're posting, the problem is the act of moderation. the system is faulty and leads to corruption. if it was me, I would have made a democratic system, that people could be nominated for moderation and get elected each year, there should be no more than 5 mods and I as an admin would fully participate in the forum to have an eye on what's going on.



I don't think being a mod leads to corruption. I think if you are a natural born ass, you will act that way no matter the job. I admin a very small board. It's only like a half dozen regulars. Everyone is fairly reasonable.


----------



## rsay32

Agnapostate said:


> I don't recall mentioning you, pegleg.



I don't recall giving a shit.


----------



## Agnapostate

rsay32 said:


> I don't recall giving a shit.



Nor do I.

That's probably why I didn't mention you.

You're not fucking special.


----------



## Lita456

rsay32 said:


> I don't recall giving a shit.




Hey Ray.......miss ya on the other side.......


----------



## sky dancer

Lita--

Lots of folks have abandoned that ship.


----------



## Lita456

sky dancer said:


> Lita--
> 
> Lots of folks have abandoned that ship.





LOL!  I see that SD - I'm amazed at how many......


----------



## catzmeow

Apparently, 12th mom registered here just so she could neg rep me on this thread.  Hah~i love the humor value of THAT.


----------



## sky dancer

catzmeow said:


> Apparently, 12th mom registered here just so she could neg rep me on this thread.  Hah~i love the humor value of THAT.




No way.  You are kidding, aren't you?


----------



## catzmeow

sky dancer said:


> No way.  You are kidding, aren't you?



NO, I'm really not. She registered under the name Scarlett, which coincidentally, is her dog's name.  God, I know too much about people.  The thing is, she's a noob, so her rep doesn't even count one way or the other.


----------



## Agnapostate

catzmeow said:


> Apparently, 12th mom registered here just so she could neg rep me on this thread.  Hah~i love the humor value of THAT.



How would 12th mom even have enough rep power to do anything? 

What's her username? We can drive her into the red right now.


----------



## catzmeow

I think her main goal was to call me a hypocrite.


----------



## sky dancer

This is too freakin' funny.  The PF mods are registering here just to neg rep former members?

Are they out of their minds?


----------



## catzmeow

http://www.usmessageboard.com/members/scarlett.html


----------



## catzmeow

sky dancer said:


> Are they out of their minds?



...what do you think?  Can I prove it's her?  nah.  But I'm almost positive, nonetheless, based upon the username.


----------



## sky dancer

If she hasn't even posted she has no rep power, and you can't neg rep her without a post.


----------



## catzmeow

sky dancer said:


> If she hasn't even posted she has no rep power, and you can't neg rep her without a post.


NO, but we can mock her, loudly.  Sometimes, that's the best option.  And, of course, out her for being retarded.  I am lmfao at Agna's message on her profile.

I just want to express, since those twist apparently ARE reading this thread, that I fucking LOVE JustaBubba and Metrophobe, two of the best people on the face of the planet.  Bubba and I used to hate each other, it's funny how we came to respect each other over time.  He was one of the most opposed to me being a mod, but he always treated me like gold.

And metrophobe, metrophobe is cool as fuck, I wish we were related.  He'd make an awesome bro.  And I bet he has the cutest baby, ever.  He's the best fucking mod that site has ever had, and they're idiots for not recognizing that.


----------



## sky dancer

catzmeow said:


> ...what do you think?  Can I prove it's her?  nah.  But I'm almost positive, nonetheless, based upon the username.



It's damn suspicious of someone who hasn't even posted to neg rep a member here.


----------



## catzmeow

sky dancer said:


> It's damn suspicious of someone who hasn't even posted to neg rep a member here.



She did it to comment on the neg rep, because she lacks the balls to post publicly.  Hilarious.


----------



## sky dancer

catzmeow said:


> NO, but we can mock her, loudly.  Sometimes, that's the best option.  And, of course, out her for being retarded.  I am lmfao at Agna's message on her profile.
> 
> I just want to express, since those twist apparently ARE reading this thread, that I fucking LOVE JustaBubba and Metrophobe, two of the best people on the face of the planet.  Bubba and I used to hate each other, it's funny how we came to respect each other over time.  He was one of the most opposed to me being a mod, but he always treated me like gold.
> 
> And metrophobe, metrophobe is cool as fuck, I wish we were related.  He'd make an awesome bro.  And I bet he has the cutest baby, ever.  He's the best fucking mod that site has ever had, and they're idiots for not recognizing that.




12th Man/AKA "scarlett" 

In the words of Rhett Butler to the other Scarlett; "FRANKLY, MY DEAR, I DON'T GIVE A DAMN" (one way or another, that you're here).


----------



## rsay32

The only mod I ever had direct dealings with was Metrophobe and he proved to be very reasonable and patient even when I lost my temper and gave him reason not to be. And as far as the other mods go I don't really have a gripe with any of them except ABNS. And I cannot understand why the other mods do not see that most of the discord flowing thru that board right now originates with him and his habit of making condescending , arrogant comments while performing his moderator duties. He is the only mod who seems to go out of his way to be a dick.


----------



## Agnapostate

He does. Here's the PM he sent me. 



			
				ABoyNamedSpew said:
			
		

> Congratulations on returning to the time-out corner!!
> 
> Today's infraction is brought to you by the letter "O," for "obstinate."
> 
> See...when the TOS says "don't substitute characters for letters in profane words," and you clearly understand that mandate, yet you willingly defy the mandate by including profanity in your user profile...that's obstinance.
> 
> You're getting a week off, because of this. When you come back, you will have 10 hours to remove the offending language from your user profile. Failure to do so will result in a longer time-out.
> 
> I think it's worth saying that the wall you're feeling right now, is the very back of the moderator dog house. If you enjoy this board, I suggest you use your week off to reflect on your actions. You are either an "asset" or a "liability" to this board. Think hard on which one you fall under.
> 
> The moderators remove "liabilities."


----------



## catzmeow

Agnapostate said:


> He does. Here's the PM he sent me.



I bet he has the smallest penis in the fucking world, and that's why he has to overcompensate so hard.


----------



## FistyTheBadger

catzmeow said:


> She did it to comment on the neg rep, because she lacks the balls to post publicly.  Hilarious.


I think you underestimate the absolute desperation for a neg rep feature that exists over in PF, and that people, even mods, are coming over here to be able to feel freedom in their fingers once more.


----------



## FistyTheBadger

Agnapostate said:


> He does. Here's the PM he sent me.


That is abso fu$king lutely ridiculous.


----------



## Agnapostate

And just as a little tip to Spew, "obstinance" is not a word.


----------



## Lita456

Let me ask all of you a question....would you have left PF if ABNS left?

Just curious...........


----------



## Agnapostate

I wouldn't have, because there wouldn't have been a moderator around so devoted to fabricating lies about me...although SexlessFlatulence and Chubby05 were giving Spew a run for his money at the end.


----------



## Lita456

Agnapostate said:


> I wouldn't have, because there wouldn't have been a moderator around so devoted to fabricating lies about me...although SexlessFlatulence and Chubby05 were giving Spew a run for his money at the end.




What lies?  Weren't you pushing the buttons a little bit Agna?  Just a little bit?  I'm not defending him, but.......he's not allowed to just ban someone without the mods agreeing......I mean I see it all the time, not verbatim, but "all mods discuss and agree" on the person who is facing a ban.


----------



## rsay32

Lita456 said:


> Let me ask all of you a question....would you have left PF if ABNS left?
> 
> Just curious...........



I don't want anyone run off though I would be happy if ABNS stepped down. What I would really like to see is some Admin involvement because its become patently obvious that the mod panel is either unable or unwilling to police thier own.


----------



## FistyTheBadger

Lita456 said:


> Let me ask all of you a question....would you have left PF if ABNS left?
> 
> Just curious...........


This is not one of those fairy tales where when the witch is killed, all her spells are broken.  I fucking hated those fairy tales anyway because they made no sense.


----------



## Lita456

FistyTheBadger said:


> This is not one of those fairy tales where when the witch is killed, all her spells are broken.  I fucking hated those fairy tales anyway because they made no sense.




But as I mentioned, all mods have to agree on a ban right?


----------



## catzmeow

Lita456 said:


> Let me ask all of you a question....would you have left PF if ABNS left?
> 
> Just curious...........



I'm not sure.  He was a major factor in my leaving, I'll say that much.  However, his clones, Ches and EPV, were as much a factor.  It was more the general feeling of that board.


----------



## Lita456

catzmeow said:


> I'm not sure.  He was a major factor in my leaving, I'll say that much.  However, his clones, Ches and EPV, were as much a factor.  It was more the general feeling of that board.




Well, you know, the next question is, do you think they care everyone is leaving?  I would care if it were my board, most certainly, some good posters have left PF, including you Catz - I know we've had our differences but you are a good poster.  I'm not sure if they would just ignore people are leaving, or have a pow wow as to really what's the problem.


----------



## catzmeow

Lita456 said:


> Well, you know, the next question is, do you think they care everyone is leaving?  I would care if it were my board, most certainly, some good posters have left PF, including you Catz - I know we've had our differences but you are a good poster.  I'm not sure if they would just ignore people are leaving, or have a pow wow as to really what's the problem.


I'm pretty much done at this point.  There are many aspects of this board that I prefer...the flame zone, being able to get right to the point with someone, and using profanity.  Let PF be the sheltered place for people who can't stand the f word.


----------



## Agnapostate

Lita456 said:


> What lies?  Weren't you pushing the buttons a little bit Agna?  Just a little bit?  I'm not defending him, but.......he's not allowed to just ban someone without the mods agreeing......I mean I see it all the time, not verbatim, but "all mods discuss and agree" on the person who is facing a ban.



Apart from the private message that I posted regarding his obvious gloating and lack of impartiality, I have already transmitted a list of undeserved infractions through bubba. Even after he posted them, they were not addressed.

*Undeserved Infractions*

1. Banned for pointing out a problem with the wordfilter, in that you could not discern one four-letter word from another, despite their clear differences in intensity. I was then accused of "willingly violating" the TOS, despite the fact that I had no idea that I had violated anything and the fact that I had not "substituted symbols" for vulgarities, but was merely using the same characters that the wordfilter did. Oh, the humanity!

2. Banned for flaming a sock puppet of a permanently banned user. No substantive discussion could have been pursued with an illegal sock puppet, and thus, it was a violation of the "letter of the law" rather than the "spirit of the law." I posted a thread protesting this, (since my messages to moderators were ignored), and it was then locked by some guy who named himself after a song by a drugged up country star, who posted a snide comment of no particular value. I received the ever-so-helpful advice to send a PM to a moderator, (and get ignored some more). 

And when I got back most recently:

3. Infracted for a "personal attack" far more mild than many other attacks on here that allegedly do not violate the terms of service, including a suggestion by one poster that another poster anally violate herself.

4. Infracted for the same as above by the same moderator, who saw an easy chance to harm an extreme leftist whose views he personally disliked and who had a target on his back.

5. Infracted for joking that another poster was attracted to professional athletes. Really? Is that serious?

6. Infracted for posting an image of two homosexual men in their underwear in the insult thread, with the claim that it was not "PG-13." I then pointed out that such images were permitted on network television programs such as Family Guy. The moderator in question then sneered that this was a political forum, and not Family Guy. I pointed out a rather obvious flaw in her reasoning, that being that my post was not in a political thread, but in the insult thread. I received no reply. 

More than that, if I was permabanned for starting a "call-out thread" for another poster, that is another instance of a moderation inconsistency. A call-out thread for me had existed for months and went on for pages and pages, and E_Pubertus_Venereal and Chubby05 had both posted in it. After my call-out thread was deleted, I pointed out the inconsistency, and EPV deleted the call-out thread that had existed for months, also deleting a list of unjustly locked threads that I had posted for Chubby05. She never responded to it. I was then apparently banned for starting the call-out thread, even though I was unaware that this was against the rules, and had not realized that it was until EPV agreed that the thread calling me out should have been deleted, and did so. It was at this point that I realized that starting call-out threads was against the rules, and yet I was still banned even though my own call-out thread had been posted and deleted prior to this.


----------



## Lita456

catzmeow said:


> I'm pretty much done at this point.  There are many aspects of this board that I prefer...the flame zone, being able to get right to the point with someone, and using profanity.  Let PF be the sheltered place for people who can't stand the f word.




Honestly, I can say, that the fucking "f" word doesn't fucking bother me at fucking all.  If I can't fucking use it on another fucking forum, I have know fucking problem with it.  But I know what you fucking mean, it's nice to just fucking say it.....I know what you fucking mean Catz.......LOL!


----------



## Lita456

Agnapostate said:


> Apart from the private message that I posted regarding his obvious gloating and lack of impartiality, I have already transmitted a list of undeserved infractions through bubba. Even after he posted them, they were not addressed.
> 
> *Undeserved Infractions*
> 
> 1. Banned for pointing out a problem with the wordfilter, in that you could not discern one four-letter word from another, despite their clear differences in intensity. I was then accused of "willingly violating" the TOS, despite the fact that I had no idea that I had violated anything and the fact that I had not "substituted symbols" for vulgarities, but was merely using the same characters that the wordfilter did. Oh, the humanity!
> 
> 2. Banned for flaming a sock puppet of a permanently banned user. No substantive discussion could have been pursued with an illegal sock puppet, and thus, it was a violation of the "letter of the law" rather than the "spirit of the law." I posted a thread protesting this, (since my messages to moderators were ignored), and it was then locked by some guy who named himself after a song by a drugged up country star, who posted a snide comment of no particular value. I received the ever-so-helpful advice to send a PM to a moderator, (and get ignored some more).
> 
> And when I got back most recently:
> 
> 3. Infracted for a "personal attack" far more mild than many other attacks on here that allegedly do not violate the terms of service, including a suggestion by one poster that another poster anally violate herself.
> 
> 4. Infracted for the same as above by the same moderator, who saw an easy chance to harm an extreme leftist whose views he personally disliked and who had a target on his back.
> 
> 5. Infracted for joking that another poster was attracted to professional athletes. Really? Is that serious?
> 
> 6. Infracted for posting an image of two homosexual men in their underwear in the insult thread, with the claim that it was not "PG-13." I then pointed out that such images were permitted on network television programs such as Family Guy. The moderator in question then sneered that this was a political forum, and not Family Guy. I pointed out a rather obvious flaw in her reasoning, that being that my post was not in a political thread, but in the insult thread. I received no reply.
> 
> More than that, if I was permabanned for starting a "call-out thread" for another poster, that is another instance of a moderation inconsistency. A call-out thread for me had existed for months and went on for pages and pages, and E_Pubertus_Venereal and Chubby05 had both posted in it. After my call-out thread was deleted, I pointed out the inconsistency, and EPV deleted the call-out thread that had existed for months, also deleting a list of unjustly locked threads that I had posted for Chubby05. She never responded to it. I was then apparently banned for starting the call-out thread, even though I was unaware that this was against the rules, and had not realized that it was until EPV agreed that the thread calling me out should have been deleted, and did so. It was at this point that I realized that starting call-out threads was against the rules, and yet I was still banned even though my own call-out thread had been posted and deleted prior to this.




I don't know Agna.......I just post, I haven't really posted to the mods that much but they take anything even remotely close to "crossing the line" they'll infract you.  I mean you've been on there long enough to know that so that is why I asked "did you push the buttons" a little bit?  I understand you feel their reasoning is ridiculous, and of course, with all these PF posters coming over here, it makes you think as to why.  Your not the only one.


----------



## Agnapostate

Lita456 said:


> I don't know Agna.......I just post, I haven't really posted to the mods that much but they take anything even remotely close to "crossing the line" they'll infract you.  I mean you've been on there long enough to know that so that is why I asked "did you push the buttons" a little bit?  I understand you feel their reasoning is ridiculous, and of course, with all these PF posters coming over here, it makes you think as to why.  Your not the only one.



I just wonder how long they'll pretend that the mass exodus is everyone else's fault but their own.


----------



## eots

Gunnyl lets us say...****...after much thoughtful deliberation...


----------



## FistyTheBadger

Lita456 said:


> Well, you know, the next question is, do you think they care everyone is leaving?  I would care if it were my board, most certainly, some good posters have left PF, including you Catz - I know we've had our differences but you are a good poster.  I'm not sure if they would just ignore people are leaving, or have a pow wow as to really what's the problem.


It doesn't matter if they care.  I am not going to base my decision on making someone feel something personally.


----------



## Lita456

eots said:


> Gunnyl lets us say...****...after much thoughtful deliberation...




Dang it, you look like the singer from twisted sister!  Anyone ever tell you that?

Shit, very close, well if that's you in the avatar anyway.....LOL!


----------



## Lita456

Agnapostate said:


> I just wonder how long they'll pretend that the mass exodus is everyone else's fault but their own.




As much as I'm questioning the fallout from PF, you must admit they do have points on why certain people were banned, I mean why have a moderator if they're not going to do their job?


----------



## Agnapostate

Lita456 said:


> As much as I'm questioning the fallout from PF, you must admit they do have points on why certain people were banned, I mean why have a moderator if they're not going to do their job?



Which people, specifically? I can't say that I agree with their recent bannings.


----------



## eots

Lita456 said:


> Dang it, you look like the singer from twisted sister!  Anyone ever tell you that?
> 
> Shit, very close, well if that's you in the avatar anyway.....LOL!



don't pretend ****.. I know you got that from that  from that **** shogun


----------



## Lita456

eots said:


> don't pretend ****.. I know you got that from that  from that **** shogun




****?  If your not going to say thank you, I'd rather you just shut the fuck up...............


----------



## Lita456

Agnapostate said:


> Which people, specifically? I can't say that I agree with their recent bannings.




I'd rather not get into which people cause I specifically don't recall why they were banned in the first place, so it's for naught.


----------



## Luissa

eots said:


> Gunnyl lets us say...****...after much thoughtful deliberation...


just because it is allowed doesn't mean you should use the word


----------



## eots

Lita456 said:


> ****?  If your not going to say thank you, I'd rather you just shut the fuck up...............



   fine ,,,_thank you for saying I look like dee snider _its nothing personal just exercising my free speech and testing the word filter


----------



## Lita456

eots said:


> fine ,,,_thank you for saying I look like dee snider _its nothing personal just exercising my free speech and testing the word filter




no problemo -


----------



## Agnapostate

And as much as people like her, I wasn't thrilled about continuing to encounter Makedde either. Most of her posts are composed of quantity rather than quality, in which she repeats *veeeeeery baaaaaasic* talking points over and over again, sucks up to the mods because she wants to be one, (which is a scary thought, since she wants them to have what essentially amounts to purely dictatorial power), and can't understand more complex issues.


----------



## XVZ

eots said:


> fine ,,,_thank you for saying I look like dee snider _its nothing personal just exercising my free speech and *testing the word filter*


There is a word filter here? Who knew... let's see how many hits I can produce.

pussy twat clit douche douchebag dick prick cock schlong chode balls bollocks buttocks ass arse arsehole asshole jackass bastard butthole bunghole cornhole shitter shit shithead dickhead dickwad blowjob cocksucker *sunniman* fag faggot fuck fucker slut whore bitch dildo dong dingdong knob boner wang dork dweeb retard libtard socialist fucktard fuckwit nitwit dimwit halfwit brit twit wanker jerkoff tosser saladtosser assmunch arsemuncher arseholed fuckface egghead pisshead pisser pissyeyed pissartist tweaker junkie wino redneck *sue* nazi feminazi dyke carpetmuncher lickalotapuss degenerate skank tramp biffa faghag sissy scally scallywag mong munter romp sodomite flamer fudgepacker buttpirate assbandit arsebandit shitstabber uphillgardener pillowbiter chutneyferret sausagejockey assjockey arselicker donutpuncher marmiteminer shirtlifter cockgobbler bonesmoker polesmoker knobpolisher swordswallower porksword poofter poof queer battyboy manwhore cumguzzler cumbucket scumbag nincompoop sphincter asswipe scat tomtit seppo rube inbred hick pikey trailertrash whitetrash wigger ****** coon porchmonkey beaner **** cameljockey dunecoon raghead towelhead dothead sandnigger chigger chink dink gook cunteyed cheechee wog chingchong flip injun currymuncher gringo coonass honky husky hymie yid heeb ikey ikeymo kruat teapot mosshead thicklips sambo tarbaby darky nignog dago ginzo goombah greaseball uncletom tinker mick russki moskal foolio limey sawney whitey redskin wetback orangepicker greaser fatass  dumbass *jesus* nutter bluenose fundie holyroller papist proddydog russellite jackmormon mollymormon mackerelsnapper marrano ratarsed ratface *alliebaba* hippocrocapig zitfaced shazza knockers pussyfoot axewound salmoncanyon jamesblunt faff fannyflaps floop poochie beefcurtains swamphopper ponce norks slag twonk toerag tolly trollop tosspot bampot tugger blighter backtickler scouser geezer cripple gimp git imbecile cretin *charliebass* buffoon dope dolt moron numskull ignoramus dunce goon fuckup jackweed headboy gobshite plunker minger plopper banger bugger


----------



## Agnapostate

*yawn* at copypasta.


----------



## Harry Dresden

wow not bad......this was just an intro thread,but yet i have never had a thread go this far......and all i did was say ....hello.....must have been the mentioning of PF that got everyone going.....


----------



## Agnapostate

Well, when a popular and well-known firebrand of my variety posts in your thread, it'll take off right away.


----------



## Lita456

Agnapostate said:


> And as much as people like her, I wasn't thrilled about continuing to encounter Makedde either. Most of her posts are composed of quantity rather than quality, in which she repeats *veeeeeery baaaaaasic* talking points over and over again, sucks up to the mods because she wants to be one, (which is a scary thought, since she wants them to have what essentially amounts to purely dictatorial power), and can't understand more complex issues.



Agna?  This isn't the "let's bash posters from PF" thread is it?  Come on now.  I had to actually go back and see if someone mentioned mak and no one did.  You did that all on your own......disappointing.


----------



## Agnapostate

Lita456 said:


> Agna?  This isn't the "let's bash posters from PF" thread is it?  Come on now.  I had to actually go back and see if someone mentioned mak and no one did.  You did that all on your own......disappointing.



This is the price of defamation.


----------



## Lita456

Agnapostate said:


> This is the price of defamation.




Hmmm.  I thought you and Mak got along no?  I remember a few posts where she was friendly with you..............?


----------



## sky dancer

Lita456 said:


> Hmmm.  I thought you and Mak got along no?  I remember a few posts where she was friendly with you..............?



They disagreed most of the time.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Agnapostate said:


> Well, when a popular and well-known firebrand of my variety posts in your thread, it'll take off right away.



apparently.....


----------



## Agnapostate

Lita456 said:


> Hmmm.  I thought you and Mak got along no?  I remember a few posts where she was friendly with you..............?



With as many inane posts as she has, that wouldn't be unsurprising.


----------



## Lita456

Agnapostate said:


> With as many inane posts as she has, that wouldn't be unsurprising.




Hmmm, no comment.....

But I do like your sig line Agna!


----------



## Agnapostate

Especially the image, I'm sure. 

I still read some threads at PF. I enjoy reading Reiver's posts. It's good to see a socialist with such a profound grasp of political economy debate capitalists who cling to talking points from the Mises Institute, if that. (Socialism is FASCISM! The Nazis were National SOCIALISTS!)


----------



## Lita456

Agnapostate said:


> Especially the image, I'm sure.
> 
> I still read some threads at PF. I enjoy reading Reiver's posts. It's good to see a socialist with such a profound grasp of political economy debate capitalists who cling to talking points from the Mises Institute, if that. (Socialism is FASCISM! The Nazis were National SOCIALISTS!)




HA!  Talking dirty is fun......don't get any ideas Agna.....LOL!

I don't really know Reiver - I think I've seen a couple of his posts but not enough to say anything about it.  What is the Mises Institute?


----------



## Agnapostate

Lita456 said:


> HA!  Talking dirty is fun......don't get any ideas Agna.....LOL!



So I shouldn't mention those PMs you sent me? 



Lita456 said:


> I don't really know Reiver - I think I've seen a couple of his posts but not enough to say anything about it.  What is the Mises Institute?



Ludwig von Mises Institute - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Harry Dresden

XVZ said:


> There is a word filter here? Who knew... let's see how many hits I can produce.
> 
> pussy twat clit douche douchebag dick prick cock schlong chode balls bollocks buttocks ass arse arsehole asshole jackass bastard butthole bunghole cornhole shitter shit shithead dickhead dickwad blowjob cocksucker *sunniman* fag faggot fuck fucker slut whore bitch dildo dong dingdong knob boner wang dork dweeb retard libtard socialist fucktard fuckwit nitwit dimwit halfwit brit twit wanker jerkoff tosser saladtosser assmunch arsemuncher arseholed fuckface egghead pisshead pisser pissyeyed pissartist tweaker junkie wino redneck *sue* nazi feminazi dyke carpetmuncher lickalotapuss degenerate skank tramp biffa faghag sissy scally scallywag mong munter romp sodomite flamer fudgepacker buttpirate assbandit arsebandit shitstabber uphillgardener pillowbiter chutneyferret sausagejockey assjockey arselicker donutpuncher marmiteminer shirtlifter cockgobbler bonesmoker polesmoker knobpolisher swordswallower porksword poofter poof queer battyboy manwhore cumguzzler cumbucket scumbag nincompoop sphincter asswipe scat tomtit seppo rube inbred hick pikey trailertrash whitetrash wigger ****** coon porchmonkey beaner **** cameljockey dunecoon raghead towelhead dothead sandnigger chigger chink dink gook cunteyed cheechee wog chingchong flip injun currymuncher gringo coonass honky husky hymie yid heeb ikey ikeymo kruat teapot mosshead thicklips sambo tarbaby darky nignog dago ginzo goombah greaseball uncletom tinker mick russki moskal foolio limey sawney whitey redskin wetback orangepicker greaser fatass  dumbass *jesus* nutter bluenose fundie holyroller papist proddydog russellite jackmormon mollymormon mackerelsnapper marrano ratarsed ratface *alliebaba* hippocrocapig zitfaced shazza knockers pussyfoot axewound salmoncanyon jamesblunt faff fannyflaps floop poochie beefcurtains swamphopper ponce norks slag twonk toerag tolly trollop tosspot bampot tugger blighter backtickler scouser geezer cripple gimp git imbecile cretin *charliebass* buffoon dope dolt moron numskull ignoramus dunce goon fuckup jackweed headboy gobshite plunker minger plopper banger bugger



i agree with ya.....great post.....but you missed craphead...


----------



## Lita456

Agnapostate said:


> So I shouldn't mention those PMs you sent me?
> 
> 
> 
> Ludwig von Mises Institute - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




HA!  I think it was the other way around, my, my, so young and your already losing your memory - take some ginkoba - it should help.......


----------



## HelloDollyLlama

Howdy 

I am yet another member of PF who is fed up with mods like BoyNamedSue. He/she is pounding away at any Democrat who has the gall to actually fight back. Not long ago he/she blew away a thread of mine which was simply a 4-5-paragraph bio of Mitt Romney  on the grounds that it was flamebait. Swear to God. Ive never been banned over there (Ive only been in there a couple of weeks), but Im getting sick of the stupidity  when you spend more time trying to outfox the moderators than talking politics, its gets boring. So Im shopping around. 

The good news for PF refugees is that even the other PF moderators (most of them, anyway) have acknowledged that there is a problem. Whether they actually do anything is a separate issue.


----------



## Perham

there's a tradition there, that no mods can be disqualified by the complaints of the members. in other words, you can say what you want, but it's like talking to a wall.


----------



## FistyTheBadger

Perham said:


> there's a tradition there, that no mods can be disqualified by the complaints of the members. in other words, you can say what you want, but it's like talking to a wall.


Believe me, that is a new tradition.


----------



## pAr

Please tell me. Is the kissing of arses a new tradition as well over there?

I was made to wrote an OP in such a PC way it makes me want to puke!


----------



## FistyTheBadger

pAr said:


> Please tell me. Is the kissing of arses a new tradition as well over there?
> 
> I was made to wrote an OP in such a PC way it makes me want to puke!


Back in the day, you didn't need to kiss ass, either because your feeling that the mods were awesome was genuine because they were, or because of the genuine sense of community and maturity, you could call them out on something or publicly decry their performance, and they would take it in stride and truly address the complaints.


----------



## pAr

Thanks for the heads up, Fisty (no pun intended)!

I think it's a shame they have to mod, ban and/or push away so many posters lately, most of them being very literate, while they let the less educated among us post crap after crap. I don't understand why unless something is clouding their right minds. That or they conspire against my practicing English. Oh well, I will survive.

Happy MLK's day to all you USers!


----------



## catzmeow

Can we ship Hello Dolly back?


----------



## Perham

catzmeow said:


> Can we ship Hello Dolly back?



nice new avatar. a change of the mood, perhaps?


----------



## Knoxy

since drinking is choice hobby, I'm glad I've found some fine whine. Jesus lol you people are pathetic.


----------



## Makedde

Agnapostate said:


> And as much as people like her, I wasn't thrilled about continuing to encounter Makedde either. Most of her posts are composed of quantity rather than quality, in which she repeats *veeeeeery baaaaaasic* talking points over and over again, sucks up to the mods because she wants to be one, (which is a scary thought, since she wants them to have what essentially amounts to purely dictatorial power), and can't understand more complex issues.



Suck shit you useless piece of slime.

I don't have a problem with any of the Mods. Every infraction I have gotten was deserved and I knew it was coming. ABNS would have banned me once but I got out of it - only because I apologised. Call me a goody goody Agna, I know you wanna.

Most people at PF know why I can't understand 'complex' issues and they have no problem with it. Not everyone is a mensa nutcase, ya know Aggie?

As for Frodders, he might visit this place but he'd never leave PF. That would mean leaving me.

There is nothing wrong with PF IMO. Behave yourself, follow the TOS and you'll be fine. Bitching and whining gets you banned, as Agna will tell you.


----------



## Makedde

Agnapostate said:


> With as many inane posts as she has, that wouldn't be unsurprising.



I only have 19,911. What are you talking about?


----------



## Harry Dresden

pAr said:


> Please tell me. Is the kissing of arses a new tradition as well over there?
> 
> I was made to wrote an OP in such a PC way it makes me want to puke!



i know what you mean...E.Plurbius Fuckhead and Rayprick are two complete dildoes.....


----------



## Knoxy

Makedde said:


> There is nothing wrong with PF IMO. Behave yourself, follow the TOS and you'll be fine. Bitching and whining gets you banned, as Agna will tell you.



There are no small children there, but plenty here. Put 2 and 2 together, and you'll figure out why these types like it here. Consent people!


----------



## FistyTheBadger

Harry Dresden said:


> i know what you mean...E.Plurbius Fuckhead and Rayprick are two complete dildoes.....


Raytri was fine.  What has been going on?  Be honest.  I do not intend to continue PF bashing, especially not for its own sake.


----------



## Tuatara

FistyTheBadger said:


> Raytri was fine.  What has been going on?  Be honest.  I do not intend to continue PF bashing, especially not for its own sake.


I'm still at PF but I don't post there much. I spend my time on 4 different political forums so I have to spread myself out thin. Also just a quick question, were you also known as FistyTheBadger on PF? I don't remember you.


----------



## FistyTheBadger

Tuatara said:


> I'm still at PF but I don't post there much. I spend my time on 4 different political forums so I have to spread myself out thin. Also just a quick question, were you also known as FistyTheBadger on PF? I don't remember you.


You remember me.


----------



## Tuatara

FistyTheBadger said:


> You remember me.


Spanky??


----------



## HelloDollyLlama

catzmeow said:


> Can we ship Hello Dolly back?



Are you trying to improve that forum, or this one?

Obviously I am an improvement wherever I go.


----------



## Dis

HelloDollyLlama said:


> Are you trying to improve that forum, or this one?
> 
> Obviously I am an improvement wherever I go.



Obviously, you're a headcase..

So far, ya'll seem about as charming as pigs in shit.


----------



## HelloDollyLlama

Dis said:


> Obviously, you're a headcase..
> 
> So far, ya'll seem about as charming as pigs in shit.



Wow, it's like eavesdropping on Dorothy Parker at the Algonquin Round Table. I'm not worthy!

lol


----------



## FistyTheBadger

HelloDollyLlama said:


> Wow, it's like eavesdropping on Dorothy Parker at the Algonquin Round Table. I'm not worthy!
> 
> lol


You and Dennis Miller should have a love child.


----------



## HelloDollyLlama

FistyTheBadger said:


> You and Dennis Miller should have a love child.



Ew, ick. 

I'm a he, by the way.


----------



## FistyTheBadger

HelloDollyLlama said:


> Ew, ick.
> 
> I'm a he, by the way.


You are a she, by the way.


----------



## HelloDollyLlama

FistyTheBadger said:


> You are a she, by the way.



And the Algonquins score again!

I'll have to bring my eight year old in here, to teach you people some witty repartee. 

Poo-flinging monkeys and leg-humping wiener dogs. Quite the A-Team.


----------



## Dis

HelloDollyLlama said:


> And the Algonquins score again!
> 
> I'll have to bring my eight year old in here, to teach you people some witty repartee.
> 
> Poo-flinging monkeys and leg-humping wiener dogs. Quite the A-Team.



If this place is so obviously beneath you (as evidenced by your whiney why-me posts) why are you here?  Rejected from another site, perhaps?


----------



## FistyTheBadger

Dis said:


> If this place is so obviously beneath you (as evidenced by your whiney why-me posts) why are you here?  Rejected from another site, perhaps?


You are awfully loose with your goats.


----------



## del

HelloDollyLlama said:


> Are you trying to improve that forum, or this one?
> 
> Obviously I am an improvement wherever I go.



over what? cholera?


----------



## catzmeow

HelloDollyLlama said:


> Are you trying to improve that forum, or this one?
> 
> Obviously I am an improvement wherever I go.



You'd be improved by a fist in the face.


----------



## FistyTheBadger

catzmeow said:


> You'd be improved by a fist in the face.


Did somebody call me?


----------



## catzmeow

FistyTheBadger said:


> Did somebody call me?



You got the fist for the job?


----------



## FistyTheBadger

catzmeow said:


> You got the fist for the job?


They don't call me Fisty for nothing.


----------



## Agnapostate

Prop. 8 didn't pass with a clear majority for nothing. 

The voters decree no fisty for thee.


----------



## FistyTheBadger

Agnapostate said:


> Prop. 8 didn't pass with a clear majority for nothing.
> 
> The voters decree no fisty for thee.


The proposition did not concern fisting, or any sexual activity for that matter.


----------



## Agnapostate

Makedde said:


> Suck shit you useless piece of slime.
> 
> I don't have a problem with any of the Mods. Every infraction I have gotten was deserved and I knew it was coming. ABNS would have banned me once but I got out of it - only because I apologised. Call me a goody goody Agna, I know you wanna.
> 
> Most people at PF know why I can't understand 'complex' issues and they have no problem with it. Not everyone is a mensa nutcase, ya know Aggie?
> 
> As for Frodders, he might visit this place but he'd never leave PF. That would mean leaving me.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with PF IMO. Behave yourself, follow the TOS and you'll be fine. Bitching and whining gets you banned, as Agna will tell you.



Suck it.


----------



## Agnapostate

FistyTheBadger said:


> The proposition did not concern fisting, or any sexual activity for that matter.



So you say. But the nice conservative Christian lady who gave a presentation at my school said that we would all devolve into a mass orgy of fisting if Prop. 8 was defeated. 

Or something like that.


----------



## Harry Dresden

FistyTheBadger said:


> Raytri was fine.  What has been going on?  Be honest.  I do not intend to continue PF bashing, especially not for its own sake.



raytri edited out what he perceived to be a personal attack against the guy i was replying to,i told him basically to take your head out of your ass,ok fine he edited that out,but he also edited out the rest of the post which was not referring to anyone,it was some stats disputing the stats the other guy gave.....thats called censorship,i said the year is 2009 not 1984,and said he edited everything....he never answered what i told him so fuck him....


----------



## Agnapostate

So I see that they're, uh...tightening security around those parts. 

Political Forum - View Single Post - You have been denied access to this forum



			
				ABoyNamedSpew said:
			
		

> The new software blocks open public proxies. We knew there would be a little "collateral damage," in activating this software, but you can thank people like Agnapostate and DuH2 for any problems that are created. Unfortunately, since they get such a juvenile rise out of infiltrating our site, and causing havoc, we've been forced to tighten our security.


----------



## michiganFats

A nice conservative christian lady came to your school and gave a lecture on the finer points of fisting? Good for her! It's about time they caught up to the degenerates who have been propagandizing our youth for years. But, I'm willing to bet that the nice conservative christian lady did not mention astroglide or K-Y at all. After all, A nice conservative christian lady would understand the need to temper pleasure with pain.


----------



## Makedde

Agnapostate said:


> Suck it.



No, you suck your - oh wait, you don't have any.


----------



## HelloDollyLlama

catzmeow said:


> You'd be improved by a fist in the face.



You would be improved by my seven-year-old's brain.


----------



## Lita456

Makedde said:


> No, you suck your - oh wait, you don't have any.


----------



## catzmeow

HelloDollyLlama said:


> You would be improved by my seven-year-old's brain.



I'd hate to steal it from you since you're clearly so lacking in brains around your house.


----------



## DavidS

Gunny said:


> Except the administrator. He's an asshole. I'm sure you've heard.


 
I only mentioned in passing...


----------



## Truthmatters

Lita456 said:


> I don't know Agna.......I just post, I haven't really posted to the mods that much but they take anything even remotely close to "crossing the line" they'll infract you.  I mean you've been on there long enough to know that so that is why I asked "did you push the buttons" a little bit?  I understand you feel their reasoning is ridiculous, and of course, with all these PF posters coming over here, it makes you think as to why.  Your not the only one.




It is without a doubt the worst site I have ever been on. The rules are applied so unevenly it is blatent.

The guy who runs it has problems he takes medication for, I saw him mention it. He lays down the rules hard on anyone who doesnt agree with him politically. Then lets the people who agree with him do practially anything they want. He took me to task for printing an entire article and I pointed out to him I posted three paragraphs of it and that it was five paragraphs long. He then said well that was just too much of it. I then pointed put that he was the first poster to answer a thread (of someone he liked of course) in which the person posted the entire article that was like 6 paragraphs long. The time difference in our threads were like 3 minutes. The guy went bullistic.

He is one creepy messed up person.


----------



## Svante

Makedde said:


> Suck shit you useless piece of slime.
> 
> I don't have a problem with any of the Mods. Every infraction I have gotten was deserved and I knew it was coming. ABNS would have banned me once but I got out of it - only because I apologised. Call me a goody goody Agna, I know you wanna.
> 
> Most people at PF know why I can't understand 'complex' issues and they have no problem with it. Not everyone is a mensa nutcase, ya know Aggie?
> 
> As for Frodders, he might visit this place but he'd never leave PF. That would mean leaving me.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with PF IMO. Behave yourself, follow the TOS and you'll be fine. Bitching and whining gets you banned, as Agna will tell you.



hi Makedde i am Odin at PF.i dont have any problemme with the mod in PF.this i s som of the membre 
like oxymoron.h e get me mad when he try interrompt m y post abaout Walmart closs the union 
i n Gatineau.when i get mad and spam the bord then i get in troubel.there are many good people i n PF that i wiill miss them.


----------



## Agnapostate

Makedde said:


> No, you suck your - oh wait, you don't have any.



I would ask if you did...so are you pre or post operation at this point?


----------



## pAr

Hey, have you guyz heard zat we just got a nu prezident of ze world?

Whez da party at?


----------



## DavidS

pAr said:


> Hey, have you guyz heard zat we just got a nu prezident of ze world?
> 
> Whez da party at?



Since when was the EU a country?


----------



## pAr

DavidS said:


> Since when was the EU a country?



Oh, hello sweetie! What brings you in here? As to your question, well the EU is not a country, indeed. Why are you asking me?


----------



## Sky Dancer

pAr said:


> Oh, hello sweetie! What brings you in here? As to your question, well the EU is not a country, indeed. Why are you asking me?




pArTay  pArtay


----------



## FistyTheBadger

Jalu said:


> pArTay  pArtay


Yeah, the uppercase in the middle annoys me as well.


----------



## Harry Dresden

pAr said:


> Hey, have you guyz heard zat we just got a nu prezident of ze world?
> 
> Whez da party at?



i thought Obama was just the US president.....at least thats all he was last night.....somebody better let Putin,Chavez,the Chinese and the rest of them know....


----------



## pAr

Harry Dresden said:


> i thought Obama was just the US president.....at least thats all he was last night.....somebody better let Putin,Chavez,the Chinese and the rest of them know....



True. Salute your President and embrace what is right.


----------



## pAr

Knoxy said:


> Makedde said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with PF IMO. Behave yourself, follow the TOS and you'll be fine. Bitching and whining gets you banned, as Agna will tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no small children there, but plenty here. Put 2 and 2 together, and you'll figure out why these types like it here. Consent people!
Click to expand...


Really? Is that why there is no science section to compete with their religious bullshit over there? To protect unconsensual people? 

Now where is that fart smilie? Oh well, that will do since you are both a joke!


----------



## Agnapostate

Now, I must say, I do find this a cute little touch.



			
				Chubby05 said:
			
		

> The users Dejarik and Karzar have been permanently banned as sock-puppets of a *previously banned user*.



Apparently, mentioning my name is taboo now.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Were they your sock puppets?


----------



## Peejay

I can't imagine what you must have to do to get banned from here.  I got kicked off a particular MB,  that shall remain nameless,  several times.  And I rarely,  if ever,  call names and curse people, like seems to be the norm here.  Just seems like some subjects are off limits in some places,  if you're not on the proper side of the issue.  Already tested the water here on the subject that draws a lot of ire in a lot of places.  No problem.   

Oh yeah.....the same here Agnapostate,  after _six years _ I still check in on that old board and every so often the subject comes up and they refer to me as "he who's name is not spoken".


----------



## Sky Dancer

It takes work to get banned from here.  They won't even ban you when you ask them to, lol.


----------



## Agnapostate

Evidently this post tipped Chubby off. Even she's not as dimwitted as she seems. 

That being said, if Chubby05 was as clever as she thinks she is, she would have been on to me much sooner, since this thread is an exact duplicate of what I've posted here.


----------



## Sky Dancer

I can't read them Agna.  Links to PF don't work for me.    Why do you go back there to read?


----------



## Agnapostate

Sky Dancer said:


> I can't read them Agna.  Links to PF don't work for me.    Why do you go back there to read?



Then clear your cookies.


----------



## Lita456

Agnapostate said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't read them Agna.  Links to PF don't work for me.    Why do you go back there to read?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then clear your cookies.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sky Dancer

Lita456 said:


> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't read them Agna.  Links to PF don't work for me.    Why do you go back there to read?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then clear your cookies.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I not only cleared them, I lost them too.


----------



## Lita456

Sky Dancer said:


> Lita456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then clear your cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I not only cleared them, I lost them too.
Click to expand...



You lost your cookies Sky?  ugh.......lol!  I'm sorry to hear that my friend, are you back?


----------



## Agnapostate

Lita456 said:


>



A dirty mind is the devil's workshop.


----------



## Lita456

Agnapostate said:


> Lita456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dirty mind is the devil's workshop.
Click to expand...




What are you talking about Agna?  Enlighten me please.......


----------



## Sky Dancer

I just sent you a missive with a great photo, lita.


----------



## Agnapostate

LOL @ those morons banning The Jovial One. 

Some might notice that Gay Faux is still there and I'm banned. He has more infractions than I did, but there are no especially "offensive" elements of his ideological beliefs..


----------



## Dis

Agnapostate said:


> LOL @ those morons banning The Jovial One.
> 
> Some might notice that Gay Faux is still there and I'm banned. He has more infractions than I did, but there are no especially "offensive" elements of his ideological beliefs..



Ain't you learned by now you're s'posed to leave that shit there, and not bring it here?


----------



## Agnapostate

Dis said:


> Ain't you learned by now you're s'posed to leave that shit there, and not bring it here?



What do you think this entire thread was?


----------



## Gunny

Problem solved.


----------

